# CTTC Foothill chapter meeting friday the 28th



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

The california Turtle and tortoise Club is having it's monthly meeting on friday the 28 th at 7:30 PM at the LA arboretum.

This meeting will be our election night and we will be showing a video . Every one is welcome to come and see what happens. Snacks will be provided. Any questions feel free to ask, thanks and have a wonderful day. 
David.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 27, 2011)

wish i could attend, but I am still in Alabama working on getting my license to fly blackhawk helicopters. thanks for posting this david, i miss you guys. i havent been on here in a real long time.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 27, 2011)

What's the video about - any certain kind of tortoise?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> What's the video about - any certain kind of tortoise?


In all honesty I don't recall, I think it is either about CDT's or red ear sliders. Come down and find out.


----------

